# Rehoming Cockatiel



## Robbert (Apr 9, 2012)

If you read my last thread its here

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=29257

I didnt like the mean comments but i cant find a petsitter now
but i wont give footy to her for daycare or anything
I decided to rehome Footy but not with my friend
I dont want her to feel like she won rights over footy
does anyone here want to take footy in? I live an hour away from Medecine Hat Alberta Canada.

or do any of you know good shelters in my area?


Footy is a 1 and a half years old female
she comes with cage food and toys
You must pick up

She saw the vet a month ago and is healthy. I just want to find her another home before Friday.


----------



## Robbert (Apr 9, 2012)

This is what footy looks like she is a lutino cockatiel


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I think that you set feelings aside and let her have Footy. You should remember this is not about you, it's about Footy. You should do what's best for Footy even if that means you have to do something you don't want to. And you shouldn't feel like it's something to keep your pride over... She was just helping take care of your bird... If you do not find a good home for her soon, you should really just let her have Footy. She already has an attachment to the bird/vice versa. It would make things less stressful for Footy and that's really who you should be putting first. Footy not you.


----------



## Robbert (Apr 9, 2012)

I dont want to give footy to her
but im willing to give footy to anyone on the forum


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

You should want to give her Footy for Footy's sake.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Robbert, we are not trying to be mean. It is cockatiel owners have to read a lot on the subject in order to provide the best possible care for our feathered kids. You said your tiel is a lutino.... she is a pearl pied. a lutino is mostly all white with a yellow head. It sounds as iff your friend really knows the subject of tiels. Maggie is right think of footy.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Footy is not a lutino , Footy is a Cinnamon Pied Pearl she is gorgeous tho . I won't get into who you give her too but if i was closer i would take her in a heartbeat


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Lately Ive been silently following threads, I just saw your other thread (but since it was locked, I couldnt post.)
I must say, Im glad you have decided to rehome Footy !

Rehoming a pet can be hard, and I understand that you most definatly have an attatchment to her. Letting go of an loved pet is difficult, but its our best intentions for both the bird and ourselves.
Birdline is located a few hours outside of Calgary AB. If you are willing to follow through with this, I can pick Footy up tonight. 
If you have all the Vet papers, those would be awesome! So we know her health history.

* Although please keep note, if your friend is willing to later adopt Footy through birdline, she will not be denied.*

If your still intrested, send me a message so we can make arrangements.


----------



## Robbert (Apr 9, 2012)

So if she wants to adopt footy later she can?is that what you are saying?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't think anyone meant to be mean. Everyone just wants what is best for Footy. I'm sure you love Footy and I know it's hard to give her up. However, it does sound like rehoming her is the best thing with your time issues. I hope you and Simbah can work something out. (And Simbah, I'm glad you can help.)


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

_If_ she fills out an application that passes the requirements then yes.
Please keep in mind that anybody who follows through with the adoption process, and papers (whom are accepted by us) are capable to adopt Footy.

(And Im glad to help, Its what I do !)


----------



## Robbert (Apr 9, 2012)

i feel like footy might be happyer with me then in a shelter
dont shelters like yours kill unadopted birds?
what do you guys think?


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Rescues are way different then shelters , a rescue is meant to get the bird into a home , i don't think i have ever seen one that euthanized their unadopted animals. I think Simba would be a great place for footy to go


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Rescues are not shelters. They are specialized organizations which actively help rehabilitate and match specific types of animals with new forever homes. Think of it like foster care. There is no euthanasia involved unless it is medically necessary.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

We are a *No Kill *, Non profit , Volunteer ran rescue.

Every feathered fid that arrives into our care is given every chance to make it and/or find a new home.
Vet bills are not a problem for us, we have yet to give up on any bird.

Once you have come to an informed decision on either you wish to keep or rehome Footy, please send me a message.

Hopefully the others on the forum can continue posting on this thread, to help you come to an thoughtful conclusion.


----------



## Robbert (Apr 9, 2012)

oh so rescues and shelters arent the same? is footy gonna be in a dark room in a warehouse? i dont like the way it sounds but i dont see allot of people in canada on this forum so i dont know what to do


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Footy will stay in my home until we run all the health checks and exams before sending her to an loving foster home, may that be with myself or another loving Volunteer.


I will not post on this thread trying to convince you, in the end its in your hands on what you choose to do for the wellbeing of Footy.
I've inboxed you my number, if your serious about going through with this, dont hesitate to call.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Rescues like this don't just shut your bird up in a room until it gets adopted. They will care for your bird like it's their own until they can get Footy into a home that will care for him/her. This is really the best place for Footy if you do not want your friend to have you bird. They will take really good care of Footy.


----------



## Robbert (Apr 9, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> Rescues like this don't just shut your bird up in a room until it gets adopted..


thats what im scared of. you know simbah better then i do it looks 
would you give your bird to birdline?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

If I did not have the means to care for my bird, and I did not have anyone I trusted to take my birds, I would give my birds to birdline. Because I know that they would care for my birds and treat them well and find them loving homes. Rescues are different and this one fosters your bird. Footy will live with Simbah. That means Simbah will care for your bird as her own as long as she needs to. She won't neglect Footy and Footy would be in excellent hands.


----------



## Robbert (Apr 9, 2012)

ok I trust your opinion on this. ill call simbah right now . For footy


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My heart is breaking a little for you. I know this has to be a hard decision. If you don't have the time to give to Footy, I think it's the right decision. If you think you do have the time, etc. I think everyone here would be willing to help advise you on Footy's care. You are a good person to consider what is best for Footy. If you decide to rehome her, I know Simbah and her organization will take good care of Footy.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

if I was not so far away in Brazil,I would have Footy She s lovely Good luck and take Simbad s advice .Looks like they are serious and wil provide very good foster care for her X x


----------



## Robbert (Apr 9, 2012)

I just got off the phone with simbah and thank you for helping.you replyed to fast to this thread and you cant tell from text on the thread on how nice of a person you are in real. she will be picking footy up at 8pm. im sure they will take good care of footy becuz he is looking a bit sick and i didnt know he wus but she said tail bobbing and water eyes is not good. thanks for posting on the thread everyone too i hope footy is ok now im so worried now. i cant believe she is gonna drive so far to footy its so nice even when gas is so expensive now. thank you sunnysmom its hard because i like footy allot more now but he looks sick now that i think about it.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope footy enjoys his new home and recovers from his illness.


----------



## Robbert (Apr 9, 2012)

4 more hours until birdline picks Footy up


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Im glad your rehoming him/her!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm closing this thread since Footy has been spoken for.


----------

